

Zélus: A Synchronous Language with ODEs (2013) [pdf] - zdw
http://www.di.ens.fr/~pouzet/bib/hscc13.pdf

======
FractalNerve
This looks very interesting! Can someone with more understanding than me
explain what this is about? :)

EDIT: Found this: [http://zelus.di.ens.fr/](http://zelus.di.ens.fr/)

